# Drying fresh pasta in a dehydrator



## lucka (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm new to making homemade pasta. I have a tendency to make way more of anything than will actually be consumed within a few days so I'm looking for advice ahead of time on how to preserve my excess pasta. I've read the posts about freezing but freezing can lessen the quality of food. I read an article on drying cooked pasta in a dehydrator for 2-4 hours at 135[sup]o[/sup]F. Is this a good idea? If dried properly, how long will the pasta keep?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Welcome to Cheftalk.

A dehydrator is only one of many ways you can dry pasta.

There are many articles out there, but the point is that if you want to dry your excess pasta, simply tossing it with a little flour and allowing it to dry on a pan in a cool dry part of your kitchen will do just fine.

After the pasta is dry, you can place it in a covered plastic container and put it in your cabinet until needed again.

There is also nothing WRONG with freezing the pasta, in fact, you don't even have to dry it first. Again, tossed in flour to coat and placed in a Ziploc bag before freezing.


----------

